
An ex-Tesla engineer created a cure for hangovers - happy-go-lucky
http://www.businessinsider.com/hangover-cures-drink-morning-after-morning-recovery-sisun-lee-2017-6
======
mtgx
He knew for half a year and did nothing because he thought Hillary would win.
I can't really blame Putin for laughing at him for making threats in his _last
month of presidency_. Obviously, it was already too late for him to do
anything serious at that point.

Another thing I'm still resentful towards Obama about is that he kept saying
the election wasn't rigged, I guess because he wanted to say the opposite of
what Trump was saying, for some reason. But now it's like all the intelligence
agencies are saying they definitely saw Russians hacking electoral offices and
whatnot. I'm sure Obama knew about this, too, but again he chose to be silent
about it.

